# Cityside



## Dkarat23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cityside has to be the worst to do business with. They act as if they are gods gift and this great company when in fact they are a Simple property management company that got lucky and got fnma for now as we all know it won't last as it never does and they will then be back as a simple property management company. Clowns


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Dkarat23 said:


> Cityside has to be the worst to do business with. They act as if they are gods gift and this great company when in fact they are a Simple property management company that got lucky and got fnma for now as we all know it won't last as it never does and they will then be back as a simple property management company. Clowns



what happened??? I have not worked for them or heard much about them... What is your experience?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Dkarat23 said:


> Cityside has to be the worst to do business with. They act as if they are gods gift and this great company when in fact they are a Simple property management company that got lucky and got fnma for now as we all know it won't last as it never does and they will then be back as a simple property management company. Clowns



Getting FNMA is not lucky it's the business equivalent of Ebola. No one wants FNMA and when I see it on a work order I kick the work back.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Getting FNMA is not lucky it's the business equivalent of Ebola.


:vs_clap::smile::vs_clap::smile::vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

Now that's a funny, but true statement right there! I wonder if FNMA knows they suck so bad.......


----------



## briansean (Jan 20, 2016)

*Can anybody clarify?*

I'm currently in the process of getting set up with Cityside. I have my training scheduled for Thursday. I've previously worked as a sub for a pretty large Safeguard vendor and learned how the business worked there. When that vendor messed something up, he got shut down and I lost that line of work and went back to working in private houses. It's good work, but it's not steady enough for my family's needs. I had applied to the more well known companies (won't say names) and got turned down because I have a couple misdemeanors on my record. Nothing related to the job or anything. The bigger companies seem to outsource their background checks and if the code comes back wrong then it's a no go.
Anyways, the people that I've spoken to at Cityside seem honest and to the point. They seem to know the deal and how everything works. And for me, I'm at the point where I'm just excited to be able to become a direct vendor. I have all the gear, the know how, and I want to do it right.
Any feedback you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Brian


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

My feedback is i feel sorry for ya,keeping it short


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

briansean said:


> I'm currently in the process of getting set up with Cityside. I have my training scheduled for Thursday. I've previously worked as a sub for a pretty large Safeguard vendor and learned how the business worked there. When that vendor messed something up, he got shut down and I lost that line of work and went back to working in private houses. It's good work, but it's not steady enough for my family's needs. I had applied to the more well known companies (won't say names) and got turned down because I have a couple misdemeanors on my record. Nothing related to the job or anything. The bigger companies seem to outsource their background checks and if the code comes back wrong then it's a no go.
> Anyways, the people that I've spoken to at Cityside seem honest and to the point. They seem to know the deal and how everything works. And for me, I'm at the point where I'm just excited to be able to become a direct vendor. I have all the gear, the know how, and I want to do it right.
> Any feedback you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Brian


There is a really simple solution to your problem and it's not working for cityside. 

Best of luck man I hope they treat you right.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

briansean said:


> I'm currently in the process of getting set up with Cityside. I have my training scheduled for Thursday. I've previously worked as a sub for a pretty large Safeguard vendor and learned how the business worked there. When that vendor messed something up, he got shut down and I lost that line of work and went back to working in private houses. It's good work, but it's not steady enough for my family's needs. I had applied to the more well known companies (won't say names) and got turned down because I have a couple misdemeanors on my record. Nothing related to the job or anything. The bigger companies seem to outsource their background checks and if the code comes back wrong then it's a no go.
> Anyways, the people that I've spoken to at Cityside seem honest and to the point. They seem to know the deal and how everything works. And for me, I'm at the point where I'm just excited to be able to become a direct vendor. I have all the gear, the know how, and I want to do it right.
> Any feedback you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Brian



I'm not saying the background check system is perfect, but there are guidelines in this business that most of the nationals follow. Basically if you don't have a perfectly clean record, you're a no go in their eyes. You will have much better luck working for the broker if you can get an in with one or a few. Better pricing, and faster pay too. I've been trying for a few years with no luck. I have been asked to do a few bids and that's about it.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

briansean said:


> I had applied to the more well known companies (won't say names) and got turned down because I have a couple misdemeanors on my record. Nothing related to the job or anything. The bigger companies seem to outsource their background checks and if the code comes back wrong then it's a no go.
> 
> Brian


How long ago were the convictions and what were they for(You don't have to answer these. It's more for your thinking)? I have an employee that had a few issues almost 10 years ago, and he was denied based on his record. I had him write an email back to the company explaining his new situation (Family, time from last conviction, stable work history), and he eventually got it overturned.

I'm not saying that this will be true in your case (Without knowing specifics), but you have the opportunity to go back and tell them why they should approve you. It won't hurt to give it a shot.

You might count your denials as a blessing though. Tough work for such little pay working for these regionals and nationals. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Find a public defender that is has left working for the city or county and has their own privet practice. Ask them to petition the court or judge to expunge the former old charges. If its crime is keeping you from finding a job and they are minor charges the judge will expunge the charges and remove them from your record. But you will have to pay a fee to have them removed.

The reason you want to find a public defender that has a privet practice is they are close to court system and usually have close ties to the judges and most likely you wont even go before the judge. Its just a matter of the judge signing off on an expungement charge that keeping you from finding employment. 

Its quite common and takes little time.


----------



## briansean (Jan 20, 2016)

Could you maybe give a better option?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

briansean said:


> Could you maybe give a better option?


A better option for which?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Makes no sense. You committed a crime, so now you can't work for crooks. :vs_worry:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> A better option for which?



Yep, Aspen Grove will follow you everywhere.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yep, Aspen Grove will follow you everywhere.


Not necessarily. There is a guy here who was fired from two companies one I know of for stealing scrap metal and the other one I've heard different rumors. Anyway he works for an LLC owned by his Girl Friend that gets work from MCS.

It bothers me that this guy is still out there because we had some issues with him ourselves. I do feel a small tingle of joy that he is working for MCS though because it's only a matter of time before he gets busted and takes them with him.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Not necessarily. There is a guy here who was fired from two companies one I know of for stealing scrap metal and the other one I've heard different rumors. Anyway he works for an LLC owned by his Girl Friend that gets work from MCS.
> 
> It bothers me that this guy is still out there because we had some issues with him ourselves. I do feel a small tingle of joy that he is working for MCS though because it's only a matter of time before he gets busted and takes them with him.


Those are to far and few between. Soon everyone on the job site will be required to have aspen grove even helpers.

Only 3rd party will be exempt. Not only that but people you let go will still show up on your account for others to see. There is 2 sides to aspen grove. what we see and what they see.

And "they" can put you down right quick like, its like the cop that pulled me over in my GTO, you can out run me but you cant out run my radio.


----------

